# Office 2007 Farbtabelle/Designfarben



## wma219 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo beisammen,

ich arbeite reglmäßig mit pp und möchte daher neben der Matservorlage eine einheitliche Farbtabelle erstellen.
Bsp. Ich arbeite viel mit den Farben Blau(51,51,153) und Rot wenn ich nun meine Farbtabelle aufmache möchte ich, dass meine Farbtabelle/Designfarben als Präferenz diese 3-4 Farben und deren Veränderungen anzeigt... um einheitlich arbeiten zu können und ggf auch kompatibler zu sein mit Smart Art zB..
Das das geht habe ich schon bei einigen Firmen gesehen.
Die Frage ist nur wie?  
Wer mir also mit der Farbtabelle weiterhlefen kann- Bitte melden.
Wie das dann aussehen soll seht Ihr in der Grafik-- Danke!

Vielen Dank- Need some Help Cheers


----------



## michaelwengert (13. Mai 2008)

Du kannst unter "Entwurf" -> "Designs" -> "Farben" -> "Neue Designfarben erstellen..."
gehen.
Dort stellst du dann die Farben ein und kannst diese dann in deiner Präsentation verwenden.

Ich glaube aber das Design wird nur für die aktuelle Präsentation gespeichert.
Diese Designs kannst du auch als extra Datei speichern, und dan bei jeder Präsentation laden.
Ob man es automatisch zu jedem Dokument hinzufügen kann weis ich nicht

Michael


----------

